# What's one thing you're honesty pretty fucking good at?



## W00K #17 (Apr 2, 2019)

What kind of good skills do you have?


----------



## The Fool (Apr 2, 2019)

this


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Apr 2, 2019)

Making gifs.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 2, 2019)

I will no matter what always either excel at something to ridiculous degrees, or fail horribly with absolute zero middle ground, so it's hard for me to say.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 2, 2019)

Existing.


----------



## Okkervils (Apr 2, 2019)

IRL I'm good at attracting depressed men and people who overshare about their health conditions, usually concerning their genitals. What do I do with this skillset?


----------



## ForgedBlades (Apr 2, 2019)

I have an incredible sense of direction.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm good at


----------



## The Fool (Apr 2, 2019)

double posting


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 2, 2019)

telling bootleg toys/collectibles apart from the real thing. most of the time


----------



## The Fool (Apr 2, 2019)

no wait


----------



## The Fool (Apr 2, 2019)

QUAD POSTING


----------



## The Fool (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Recoil (Apr 2, 2019)

Old school hip hop stuff.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 2, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> IRL I'm good at attracting depressed men and people who overshare about their health conditions, usually concerning their genitals. What do I do with this skillset?


Become a urologists maybe?  You'd have plenty of patients.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Apr 2, 2019)

Jerking off.


----------



## Failure_Personified (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm really good at getting to know people, even though I sit on forums or IRC/Discord most days, when I go out.. i can always make friends, and I remember what they like and all that good stuff


----------



## OhGoy (Apr 2, 2019)

RavenCrow said:


> Jerking off (to loli hentai).


----------



## Providence (Apr 2, 2019)

I lie very adeptly on the fly.


----------



## eldri (Apr 2, 2019)

After having several platonic relationships with abusive people, I've learned to quickly identify abusive people. It's almost like a sixth sense, especially when the person seems to have some anti-social disorder.


----------



## Kommie (Apr 2, 2019)

I can edit images, make sound mixes, pose shit in Gmod, all in the span of 10 minutes or less. All in high quality


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 2, 2019)

I've never been hit by a meteor, so I must be pretty good at dodging them.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 2, 2019)

How are so many people here managing to meet/have relationships with weridos?  I know half of the people you meet these days are trash, but still lol


----------



## Lunete (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm really good at making bad decisions.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Apr 2, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> How are so many people here managing to meet/have relationships with weridos? I know half of the people you meet these days are trash, but still lol


Have low standards.


----------



## Eryngium (Apr 2, 2019)

being lazy, bullshitting,  cooking, being a friendly drunk, a strong right hook,  getting hate mail from abusing people in souls games.


----------



## QU 734 (Apr 2, 2019)

Sofonda Cox said:


> I lie very adeptly on the fly.


I don't believe you.


----------



## Hikikomori-Yume (Apr 2, 2019)

Using the DBV


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Apr 2, 2019)

Nothing.


----------



## Titty Figurine (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm pretty good at git gud. Like, I'm not mlg420shyeet or anything, but at some point in my late twenties something clicked and I started going after ridiculously difficult trophies/achievements and 100% completion for kicks. It surprises people irl sometimes.

Also bread. I can knead the fuck out of some dough.


----------



## Terminus Est (Apr 2, 2019)

Money


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Apr 2, 2019)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> Have low standards.



And be weirdos themselves.


----------



## IV 445 (Apr 2, 2019)

I am extremely good at not bragging


----------



## OB 946 (Apr 2, 2019)

Giving the ladies _big cums_


----------



## Dumbchan (Apr 2, 2019)

I multitask like a boss.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Apr 2, 2019)

Ok for real... Video editing.


----------



## PT 940 (Apr 2, 2019)

Singing and writing


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 2, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> IRL I'm good at attracting depressed men and people who overshare about their health conditions, usually concerning their genitals. What do I do with this skillset?



Become a psychiatrist specializing in sexual dysfunctions.


----------



## Womanhorse (Apr 2, 2019)

Sleeping. Slept through a roomate's dorm party once


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Apr 2, 2019)

nunchuck skills, bow hunting skills, computer hacking skills...

 Girls only like guys who have great skills.


----------



## Shibaru (Apr 2, 2019)

Womanhorse said:


> Sleeping. Slept through a roomate's dorm party once


Did you wake up with a penis drawn in sharpie on your cheek?


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Apr 2, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Nothing.


you're good at honesty


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 2, 2019)

Shitposting


----------



## Wendy Torrance (Apr 2, 2019)

Pushing people away. I'm also really amazing at choosing the wrong people to open up to.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 2, 2019)

Wendy Torrance said:


> Pushing people away. I'm also really amazing at choosing the wrong people to open up to.



That's awful, please tell us about it.


----------



## CancerGoat (Apr 2, 2019)

Watching shit go down and doing nothing about it.


----------



## Womanhorse (Apr 2, 2019)

FixinShibe said:


> Did you wake up with a penis drawn in sharpie on your cheek?



Shockingly no! They did put a blanket on me and built a pillow fort around the couch though


----------



## EH 110 (Apr 2, 2019)

I tap dance.


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 2, 2019)

It might not seem much, but making a cup of tea. My mom thinks it's the Irish in me.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 2, 2019)

Triggering autists with my avatars.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 2, 2019)

Subverting expectations. I guess?


----------



## DuckSucker (Apr 2, 2019)

Self-loathing and failure; I am a walking catastrophe.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 2, 2019)

Just one thing? That's gonna be hard.

Modesty then. I am fucking good at being modest. Better than you punks.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Apr 2, 2019)

Tetris.  I've been playing it since the late '80s.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm some sort of pinball wizard with the Browning Machine Gun, Cal. .50, M2, HB, Flexible.  Even in garrison it was amazing because I avoided a lot of shit details by cleaning & fixing 'em.

But in the absence of my shootin' war & an M2?

Metabolizing jaded cynicism & schadenfreude into a semi-stable form of metashit; tactically slung online & irl to confound, amuse, delightedly insult, or affectionately offend.

I gotta stay sharp somehow; sudoku & crosswords are just too boring and/or autistic.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Apr 2, 2019)

I don't know what the Dunning Krueger effect is but I am the best at it.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Apr 2, 2019)

Depression


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Apr 2, 2019)

Being charismatic. Maybe it's my Irish charm, but I've always been able to get people to like me on the fly like it's a superpower


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 2, 2019)

Ethics.

Not actually being ethical, but arguing about ethics.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 2, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Ethics.
> 
> Not actually being ethical, but arguing about ethics.


Are you good at applying them to gaming journalism?


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 2, 2019)

Drawing blood. 

I know it seems weird, but it’s a point of pride for me that I’m not one of those fucks that digs around for a vein.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 2, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Are you good at applying them to gaming journalism?



Utility monsters have more actual existence than games journalism.


----------



## Khorne Flakes (Apr 2, 2019)

I like to entertain the thought I'm not half bad with a pencil.



Spoiler


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm really good at hiding in plain sight, like so much so motion detectors have trouble with me. Other than that I'm such a jack of all trades that I'm average at best at a ton of things.


----------



## Bon Bon (Apr 2, 2019)

Bendy fingers


----------



## guccigash (Apr 2, 2019)

Pina Colada said:


> It might not seem much, but making a cup of tea. My mom thinks it's the Irish in me.



Ah, the old "you make the best cuppa in the world, you'd better make the tea then, son" trick.

How many years since your mother made her own tea???

edit - my mother did something similar - she used to "time" us going to the shops and back.......


----------



## Tahoma (Apr 2, 2019)

Drawing foot fetish art.

Producing dark electronic music.

Getting cysts.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 2, 2019)

Metal Slug X and 3, being lazy, making my gf happy, lying about not being drunk when really drunk, ruining my life


----------



## qt farmer :) (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm pretty good at being just a fag.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 2, 2019)

FierceBrosnan said:


> I'm really good at hiding in plain sight, like so much so motion detectors have trouble with me. Other than that I'm such a jack of all trades that I'm average at best at a ton of things.


Ah, a Milford man I see


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Apr 2, 2019)

Growing things. All kinds of things. Mad skillz with any kind of plants. And I ain't half-bad with a camera to prove it. 

Relating to people and their whiny-ass needy bullshit? Not so much.


----------



## JM 590 (Apr 2, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> Drawing blood.
> 
> I know it seems weird, but it’s a point of pride for me that I’m not one of those fucks that digs around for a vein.



"doctor, the patient, he's too fat, there's no vein in sight"

"this calls for serious measures.  we need the best god damn doctor in this hospital"

_Dr. Just A Butt, paging Dr. Just A Butt_


----------



## AssRock (Apr 2, 2019)

Drinking and then talking to people like they're my best friends and/or spilling my thoughts on places like KF.

Sometimes embarrassing.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Apr 2, 2019)

Piss said:


> "doctor, the patient, he's too fat, is AmberLynn, there's no vein in sight"
> 
> "this calls for serious measures.  we need the best god damn doctor in this hospital"
> 
> _Dr. Just A Butt, paging Dr. Just A Butt_



Well, are you *THAT* good? Anybody that could hit that cow first stab could likely cure cancer.


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 2, 2019)

Piss said:


> _Dr. Just A Butt, paging Dr. Just A Butt_



Sadly, I’m not a doctor... yet?

But I appreciate the vote of confidence.

Edit: didn’t see the above. Naaa. I’m not “cure for cancer” good. But I’m pretty good.


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 2, 2019)

guccigash said:


> Ah, the old "you make the best cuppa in the world, you'd better make the tea then, son" trick.
> 
> How many years since your mother made her own tea???
> 
> edit - my mother did something similar - she used to "time" us going to the shops and back.......


She makes her own tea, but I do it out of love most of the time. And she thinks mine tastes better.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 2, 2019)

I can gross people out, just check out the NASTY thread


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 3, 2019)

FierceBrosnan said:


> I'm really good at hiding in plain sight, like so much so motion detectors have trouble with me. Other than that I'm such a jack of all trades that I'm average at best at a ton of things.


Motion detectors detect motion though, not general stealthiness. Are you sure you're not just glacially slow, and people mistake you for a manikin(Spell check says that's right, but it doesn't look right to me)?

EDIT NO it's mannequin, don't type manikin into google.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Apr 3, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Motion detectors detect motion though, not general stealthiness. Are you sure you're not just glacially slow, and people mistake you for a manikin(Spell check says that's right, but it doesn't look right to me)?
> 
> EDIT NO it's mannequin, don't type manikin into google.


I have on several occasions been mistaken for a mannequin and even in motion those things just don't register I'm there, fucking automatic sinks drive me up the damn wall as a result.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Apr 3, 2019)

I’m good at painting theatre sets. Sometimes I do an entire set on my own because I get impatient with other people.

I’m pretty good at getting people to trust me. I reckon if I didn’t have a conscience, I could be pretty rich by now.

Also I can chug a pint of Guinness in one go.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 3, 2019)

FierceBrosnan said:


> I have on several occasions been mistaken for a mannequin and even in motion those things just don't register I'm there, fucking automatic sinks drive me up the damn wall as a result.



I like those videos where someone stands totally still and dresses up like a mannequin and then suddenly freaks a bunch of people out by moving.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Apr 3, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> I like those videos where someone stands totally still and dresses up like a mannequin and then suddenly freaks a bunch of people out by moving.


I have unintentionally terrified children because I was absentmindedly staring off into space when working retail and then started to move. Shit was cash.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Apr 3, 2019)

General art stuff. I've gotten very high praise for my paper mache in particular.
I'm also _usually_ good at cooking and baking. No one has died yet!


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 4, 2019)

Getting bitches wet



Spoiler



I’m a dog bather


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 4, 2019)

Real talk about what I'm like in real life. I'm good at opening conversations and talking to people in a way they find engaging. In real life, not on the internet, internet lacks the humanity of a person and I'm not that good at writing so I become a sperg monologuing on the internet(I'm not actually angry in real life either), so I'll monologue about that.

Part of why I'm good at that is probably because I'm genuinely interested in everyone and what's going on with them, old people and children are the most receptive probably due to people not talking to them like they were real people. Would I like to hear about that time in the 60's when they bought the first portable transistor radio on the market so they could listen to music in the park? Absolutely. Oh you have pictures, even better, that's probably a Sony? Japanese manufacturing didn't have a great reputation at that time, right? Wait, they had an open air urinal on the town square? That opens up to a larger life story and there is always so much to learn. Someone was a mailman for 50 years in a small remote town, jesus christ, he's an absolute expert at a thing that I've never even thought about, you don't get chances to learn about these things everyday.
It's like rummaging around a second hand store of life experiences.

Children are fun as well, the polar opposite of old people because they have no life experience. They have ideas but there isn't much developed thought behind those ideas. A zebra has stripes because it's a zebra, but _why_, is it because this or that, I've read it's because... what do you think?
Engage them in the right way and ask the right questions that also gives them bits of information to get started and they might, for the first time in their life, think about the why or how of a particular thing and it amazes them when they start to combine their imagination with reasoning and have someone to explain it to, putting the pieces together while talking. It's a beautiful thing.


I also don't have stage fright or trouble with public speaking, combined with the above I get asked to do some presentations and things from time to time. I also edit op-eds and similar material every once in a while to comb out problematic areas, rewrite/remove redundant parts and rephrase shit into language that people have an easier time digesting without getting defensive. Creating political hostility isn't good and it needs to stop. (I'm much better at writing in my native language)


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Apr 4, 2019)

I am very good at taking the moral inventory of other people while turning a blind eye to my own.  It's a natural talent of mine.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 4, 2019)

Midlife Sperglord said:


> I am very good at taking the moral inventory of other people while turning a blind eye to my own.  It's a natural talent of mine.


You’d fit right in at your average AA meeting


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 4, 2019)

FierceBrosnan said:


> I have unintentionally terrified children because I was absentmindedly staring off into space when working retail and then started to move. Shit was cash.


That's hilarious, but I'm struggling to imagine what would make a person harder to detect with motion sensors.  How do we make money off this?


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Apr 4, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> That's hilarious, but I'm struggling to imagine what would make a person harder to detect with motion sensors.  How do we make money off this?


I guess I could just go full ninja at this point. ?


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 4, 2019)

FierceBrosnan said:


> I guess I could just go full ninja at this point. ?


Is your skin like ghostly transparent pale or something? Oh no wait, sensors have more trouble with dark skin... unless maybe your skin is textured like a stealth bomber.

Actually, I'm just going to assume the last one, that's the most fun.  Mixed with a little of the first.  I could imagine the kids being terrified by a lumpy, pale mannequin coming to life.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Apr 4, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Is your skin like ghostly transparent pale or something? Oh no wait, sensors have more trouble with dark skin... unless maybe your skin is textured like a stealth bomber.
> 
> Actually, I'm just going to assume the last one, that's the most fun.  Mixed with a little of the first.  I could imagine the kids being terrified by a *lumpy, pale mannequin coming to life*.





> tfw literally me.


I may actually be part stealth bomber. Grandad worked at the test site out here for a decade so it's not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Apr 4, 2019)

Piloting helicopters, speaking Chinese, and lying.


----------



## omori (Apr 11, 2019)

Unintentional steath. I startle people a lot.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Apr 11, 2019)

Making homemade curry from scratch.  Making my own curry paste is more rewarding than using the stuff in jars at the supermarket.


----------



## PT 522 (Apr 11, 2019)

Drawing because I'm a NEET who has no other hobbies ... I wish I could make it a career but will probably end up doing compsci for the fat stacks


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Apr 11, 2019)

I can write backwards. I write all my notes and things backwards just cause





You need to look in a mirror to see this


----------



## Cosmug (Apr 11, 2019)

Two weeks ago ish I got complimented on my excellent form performing squats. That’s the last thing I can remember being complimented on in ages so I’m going with that.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 13, 2019)

I'd say of my biggest skills is my ability to connect disparate ideas in cohesive ways.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Apr 13, 2019)

I seem to have an uncanny knack for guessing a person's occupation and age accurately within a minute or so of meeting them. It works roughly seven out of ten times.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 13, 2019)

Failure.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Apr 13, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> Drawing blood.
> 
> I know it seems weird, but it’s a point of pride for me that I’m not one of those fucks that digs around for a vein.


It's a legitimate condition for veins to hide or go deeper or whatever you wanna say. Hear it constantly (cus I'm a giant pussy and faint around needles, so I get the whole story every time).

Not really sure what I'm good at. I yell far too much into the void (social media) so I have a certain knack for self-censor and generally being able to tell what specific words get across a specific vibe. Though this goes out the window with the greater public as they'll get affected by the most dumb shit, so it's like having a superpower for one specific group of people.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Apr 14, 2019)

Fucking up just about everything I do.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm pretty good at soldering. I can play some mean games of Sonic 3 & Knuckles. I'm fairly good at digital colouring. I'm also a professional drone pilot.


----------



## bobby (Apr 14, 2019)

Taking shit apart and breaking it in the process.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 14, 2019)

remembering arbitrary details from conversations years ago (never anything socially beneficial, like your name) 

also singing I'm told


----------



## Belligerent Monk (Apr 14, 2019)

Not sure if this qualifies as a skill but my eyesight is way above normal.
I also have better than average grip thanks to literally all of my fingers being double-jointed.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 14, 2019)

Belligerent Monk said:


> Not sure if this qualifies as a skill but my eyesight is way above normal.
> I also have better than average grip thanks to literally all of my fingers being double-jointed.


do you have yaoi hands


----------



## Belligerent Monk (Apr 14, 2019)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> do you have yaoi hands


I don't know what that is. It has the word "yaoi" in it so I can only assume it's degenerate.
Besides unless it's a midget or a thick azn I don't want none.


----------



## Khorne Flakes (Apr 14, 2019)

Pepito said:


> I'm also a professional drone pilot.


The "racing" kind of drone or the "rain down the fury of God" kind of drone?


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Apr 14, 2019)

Khorne Flakes said:


> The "racing" kind of drone or the "rain down the fury of God" kind of drone?



The "I can map, survey or dust the shit out of a field, urban compound or industrial complex" kind. I can mount a mobile operations center and offer you flight plans, logs, meteorological, topological or geological information of a given area for a fee. Monthly rates for surveillance services are also available, as well as an special fleet for commercial footage shooting in 4K/60fps. Currently I'm developing a system of flying advertisement for events using rotating LED technology.

We also have a flamethrowing drone


----------



## Rick Pratt (May 11, 2019)

Poetry,Writing,Art and doing voice impressions


----------



## Incognito Mood (May 16, 2019)

I've had many people compliment my drawings and writing pieces, so I guess I'm good at that.


----------



## PL 001 (May 17, 2019)

It's a pretty fucking stupid thing to be proud of, but I'm a damn good DM/Gamemaster. At least, I get compliments consistently from people I run games for. This isn't limited to my buddies i play with who might be biased. Strangers I've ran games for at hobby shops and the like seem to really enjoy my campaigns. My storytelling abilities and voices/personalities for characters get complimented the most often.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 17, 2019)

I generally turn negativity into positivity fairly well, in a multitude of different ways.


And ultra ironic luck. I am the bonafide master of this.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 17, 2019)

If there was an award for procrastination I wouldn't win because my application would be sent in after the due date.


----------



## gun (May 17, 2019)

hand-eye coordination


----------



## Fliddaroonie (May 17, 2019)

Budgeting and financial planning, batch cooking and fellatio. Practically tradwife material :p


----------



## Ilackcreativity (May 17, 2019)

I'm pretty good at playing the trumpet.


----------



## Xanaxepam (May 17, 2019)

I can sleep anywhere I want. Including bathroom tiles, general floors, schools and vehicles. Also usually able to pass out in five minutes and able to sleep anywhere between 4 to 16 hours without waking up.


----------



## SweetDee (May 26, 2019)

Regret.


----------



## Miss Misery (May 26, 2019)

Procrastinating.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 26, 2019)

Growing hair on my head.


----------



## Chichan (May 26, 2019)

I can cook as long as I have a recipe and some reassurance because I am not very confident in myself.
Figuring out when someone is in a bad mood or something bad happened i'm hypersensitive like that.
Being a kiss ass not gonna lie.


----------



## Deltron67 (May 28, 2019)

Capcom Fighters, petting cave bears, making people believe stupid shit.


----------

